
Kirkus Reviews and the Plight of the 'Problematic' Book Review - lermontov
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/kirkus-reviews-plight-of-the-problematic-book-review
======
Top19
Another concern, which is kind of pathetic, is that you can pay Kirkus for
reviews these days, we are talking like as low as $500. In their magazine you
will notice many of the reviews are from Amazon CreateSpace or whatever.

